

Hansoo's Legacy: Passion, People and Entrepreneurship - jmalter
http://founderdating.com/hansoos-legacy

======
zabbyz
Wow what a touching post. Hansoons passion and vision is so inspiring. It just
goes to show how the sum really is greater than its parts. Sounds like Hansoon
and Bhavin had a great relationship. Having the right cofounder who can help
you see things you couldnt on your own and who can help you expand your
thinking and grow, is invaluable.

~~~
bkparikh
We did have an amazing relationship. Hansoo embraced being outside his comfort
zone, and pushed me to do so as well.

~~~
zabbyz
i literally cried when i read that post - thank you so much for sharing about
your experience with Hansoo and your experience starting a company. its really
great to hear about such a personal experience and now his legacy will most
certainly live on.

